
How Wrong Should You Be? - devy
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/how-wrong-should-you-be/
======
firethief
The research cited is about calibrating test difficulty to measure performance
effectively; the article's primary conclusion, about challenging oneself,
doesn't follow.

